# how best to cool a notebook



## gruz (Apr 29, 2008)

it's an upgraded toshiba equium well in capacity for the games of today but when i try to play newer games even though i exceed the recommended hardware it dies i have recently learned this was due to heat i was wondering if there is an inexpensive way of cooling it without losing portability


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 29, 2008)

Cooling pad.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2030260319+1276817102&name=Cooler


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 29, 2008)

Cold water.


----------



## eternal_flare (May 1, 2008)

External Cooling Fan...


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 1, 2008)

I read the title as "how best to cook a notebook" and I thought you were talking about a paper notebook


----------



## Magnus (May 1, 2008)

i'd say get a cooling pad, Zalman has my vote~


----------



## Kimmerset (May 1, 2008)

Blow on it.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 1, 2008)

Make sarcastic replies to a thread.

Though I suppose there's nothing else to be said since I /thread'd with my post.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 9, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Make sarcastic replies to a thread.
> 
> Though I suppose there's nothing else to be said since I /thread'd with my post.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834999017

This is the cooling pad I used to have. It worked decently. Worth the $30, but there are some better ones out there.


----------



## Zaibatsu (May 9, 2008)

Do what my friend did:

prop it up on a few dictionaries and point fans at it.


----------



## Aurali (May 9, 2008)

Clean it! 

seriously.. the things I've seen..


----------



## darkdoomer (May 16, 2008)

liquid nitrogen


----------



## da-fox (May 16, 2008)

Hum.. you can take that: http://www.compusa.com/applications...&Sku=T925-1196&SRCCODE=BIZUSA&CMP=OTC-BIZRATE

Its fanless...so.. you dont need to plug it in you laptop so it dont use your battery power!


----------



## cataractorange (May 16, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> liquid nitrogen



I double that....


----------

